# Asylum door



## robalex32 (Aug 24, 2010)

Since I joined the forum last year,I read the 347,894 pages on the asylum door thread, I liked everything I read,and with the reverse engineering created with the effort of a lot of members,we can build one very cheap( compared with the price on the original one seen in Transworld).But where can one install this door and everybody can see the whole show?
I decided to make a double door as the entrance of the haunt,after the show is played,they can enter in small groups(3 to 4,)because my haunt is not fully automatic controlled(I have to controll the props while they move in the haunt maze).
Since I've been out of a good job,I have to keep the costs really low,save money,live better(Walma..).
I had 2 old 24"inside doors,an old futton bed,and a new 32"led TV, that my boys got for Cristmas for their room.I played with the dvd player and reduced the screen to 24"diagonally measured,to fit the Hirez design recommended size.(I got the dvd's with a coupon,Nurse Escape and Axe Killer for $90).
Here is the construction:


----------



## robalex32 (Aug 24, 2010)

The wood from the futton bed,two 24"old doors.


----------



## robalex32 (Aug 24, 2010)

And 2 2"X4" to build the frame.








I had to enlarge the door to acomodate the 32"led TV and the axe hits,to 36" wide.


----------



## robalex32 (Aug 24, 2010)

Axe hits.


----------



## robalex32 (Aug 24, 2010)

On the back,I had to cut to fit the 32"led tv.


----------



## robalex32 (Aug 24, 2010)

I used wood filler to cover the differences with the door and the sides of the bed,used to widen the door.


----------



## robalex32 (Aug 24, 2010)

To build the axes,I used 3/8"copper tube,easy to bend,and secure it to a piece of aluminum,with plastic wall anchors glued with JB weld.


----------



## robalex32 (Aug 24, 2010)

Attached to the cylinder,Is a 10 x 45mm,small but effective.Last year i build a ground crawler with these ones,and moved the 2"x4" without any problems.


----------



## robalex32 (Aug 24, 2010)

I tested the looks on the spandex streched!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robalex32 (Aug 24, 2010)

I painted the doors with a cream semi-gloss latex color that I have leftover from the house.
Then I applied the spandex to the doors,I stapled one side,then strched and stapled the opposite side,then the top and finally the botton.Since I want the same effect on both doors when finished,they have to look the same.


----------



## robalex32 (Aug 24, 2010)

Here I started the painting on the spandex,like 5 coats.I used the acrylic paint recommended by Hirez00,reduced with a lot of water.I get the paint from Michael's Craft Store for 29 cents each,so I bought like 15 different colors.Mixed and played with colors,painting different sections with different colors.
I decided to trim the opening for the TV later,so the re-streching for the sagging of the painted spandex, won't be so difficult.
Attached the stickers I made in Photoshop,and also used the same paint for the door.


----------



## robalex32 (Aug 24, 2010)

I painted the frame with a grey color found at the premixed colors section in Home Depot for $1.
Then re-strached the spandex, like 1/2" only, each way and glued the opening for the TV with Elmer's Model and Hobby Cement.On the back of the door I hold a piece of 1"x2"with screws and stapled all the way around the spandex.


----------



## robalex32 (Aug 24, 2010)

From Lowe's I picked this trim(3 trims of 8' for $2.99 each)to go around the TV opening, and to cover the top and bottom of the spandex stapled;and painted it the same gray color as the frame.Attached with a nail gun.


----------



## robalex32 (Aug 24, 2010)

I cut the opening as soon as the glue dried.


----------



## robalex32 (Aug 24, 2010)

I bought this hinges at Walmart for $2.69 each and were the last 4 that they had.When I got home,painted them with the same acrylic paint used before,mixing some black and brown to give the oxidized look ,checked the looks,and decided to use 3 on each door.So I made 3 with carton and wood for the fake door and matched the paint.


----------



## robalex32 (Aug 24, 2010)

And installed them.


----------



## Habuu (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice looking good. At some point I will attempt this


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Can't wait to see the final completed door! Looking great!


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 21, 2004)

AWESOME! It's too late this year for me to start on something like this, but it is definitely going on my list for 2012. Great job!


----------



## robalex32 (Aug 24, 2010)

Penniwise,It's never too late,I'm bilding it now,and I have like 12 hours invested in it.I started last week.


----------



## robalex32 (Aug 24, 2010)

Then I started with the letters to go on top of the door.First I trace them on paper,then on the styrofoam, and then cut them with a band saw that I have,you can use a jigsaw too.


----------



## robalex32 (Aug 24, 2010)

When I was painting the letters,my son suggested to include the name of the city of one of my favorites video games BIOSHOCK,If you really like halloween and video games you'll love it.So Rapture come to play,and changed a little bit the theme for the haunt.


----------



## robalex32 (Aug 24, 2010)

I just received from Amazon the two door handles,after hours searching HomeD and Lowe's for a deal,I found the best deal ever $4.84 each,they look awesome,an after completing the order to $25(bought some dvd+r),they shipped for free;I'm sorry I have to paint them to mach the hinges.


----------



## robalex32 (Aug 24, 2010)

Also went to IKEA,and in the clearence section I found what I need to finish it up on the outside.
















Can you believe it,$4.00,and ordered from elctronics 123 the audio to light module,to make the light bulb flicker.


----------



## srad (Oct 23, 2009)

did you finish door?


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah I'm really hoping for more on this. I have the vid but, need to make everything like you did. How do you hook up the video to the pnuematics? Really interested in everything you did here.


----------



## skapp02 (Sep 14, 2011)

robalex32 said:


> and ordered from elctronics 123 the audio to light module,to make the light bulb flicker.


 as in from electronics123.com? If so, their store is in my home town and I know the owner and a good bit of the staff


----------



## robalex32 (Aug 24, 2010)

Srad,Yes i finished the door.
Growler,The video is from Hi-Rez design.com and the elctronics to conect the dvd player to the pneumatics is from pimpmyprop.com
and Scapp02 yes,was from electronics123.com

I'm uploading the last pictures,now is a little more tedious to upload them,and Hi_REZ(the video maker)is making sure that I can post them.As soon as I can I'll finish the posts.


----------



## v1music (Sep 14, 2011)

robalex,
Nice job on the door!
I am currently working on my door and have ordered the video from hi-rez. How did you resize the video and flip the orientation to vertical? Can you do that with any video software?


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

The vid I ordered actually gave you the option of how you wanted it displayed.


----------



## HalloweenJared (Aug 31, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## robalex32 (Aug 24, 2010)

Here is a detail pic on how is attached to the door,the cylinder with the "axe".First I used some tie straps,so the distance can be adjusted once everything was working.


----------



## robalex32 (Aug 24, 2010)

Then I attached the solenoids.


----------



## robalex32 (Aug 24, 2010)

I use to connected them, the Black Polyethylene Tubing and the fittings, that were bought from Poweraire.com,best price and service.


----------



## robalex32 (Aug 24, 2010)

More connctions to the cylinders.


----------



## robalex32 (Aug 24, 2010)

And to the inline manifold that I bought from e-bay,2 for $10.


----------



## robalex32 (Aug 24, 2010)

Here is a pic of the handles,one with the original finish,and the other one painted,to match the hinges.


----------



## robalex32 (Aug 24, 2010)

Then I added a little more of rust to the hinges,signs and handles.









I used a crt tv to test all the connections.


----------



## robalex32 (Aug 24, 2010)

Detail on the rust.


----------



## robalex32 (Aug 24, 2010)

Then I added the main sign with the flickering lamp.


----------



## robalex32 (Aug 24, 2010)

And I made a couple of sidewalls to finish it up,more rust and Spanish moss.









I think I capture the Bioshock Rapture theme.


----------



## Maxxheadroom (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm just subscribing AWESOME THREAD!


----------



## Nikita (Sep 21, 2009)

Grand!!! I'm so jealous! Where did you find the time to do all this work? It's Great!


----------



## eVilcreations (Sep 21, 2010)

I vote for a video of the finished product....

You have done some amazing work on this man!!!

Video!!! Video!!!!


----------



## Marcharius (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow, can't believe you finally finished it! Looks great. Do you find it amusing that everyone here is asking the same exact questions you were asking about a year ago  I also see you took just about all of my advice on the axe heads. I think yours may even look better than ours.

GREAT JOB!

For those inerested this is a post on our Asylum build. Video and build shots included.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/100755-villa-de-los-muertos-2010-video.html

Didn't mean to hiJack your post Rob! Keep up the great work!


----------



## robalex32 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for your kind words,eVilcreations,Nikita and Maxxheadroom .
And yes,Marcharius,you are hijacking my post.(kidding)
Thanks for all your help.
I have a video,but is with the crt,for test porpouses.You can checked it at
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7WmzACE5oI
Let me know what you think,I promise I will post the one with the LED panel as soon as I finished it.


----------



## Maxxheadroom (Oct 9, 2011)

Very nice! The flickering light really adds a lot to your door! This is on my build list for next year for sure!!!


----------



## robalex32 (Aug 24, 2010)

Here is the promised video,my neighbour did it for me,sorry for the not to good sound.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsFCP8vnWQg


----------

